# Hydroxyz HCL- Can I get stoned off of this?



## I <3 Cannabis (Oct 10, 2008)

I was ravaging through my parents medicine cabinet, and I found these small pills (10mg) called Hyrdoxyz HLC. The name Hydroxyz sounds funky enough as it is, so I am wondering if anyone can give me the info on dosage, should I snort or pop. Etc, Etc.

Thanks.


----------



## lopezri (Oct 10, 2008)

It doesn't sound like that would be safe. Although Hydroxys HLC is used as an antihistamine, meaning that it stops itching, etc., it can also be used to calm nerves etc., by blocking the serotonin to the receptors in the brain. I've taken Reglan which is used to keep a person from vomiting but also does the same thing in the brain and it caused some major side effects in me such as facial paralysis, fat or bloated tongue, trouble chewing and swallowing, limb tremors, and a constant need to move my limbs. It was a horrible experience. Luckily my doctor took me off these pills. Messing with your brain receptors like that isn't a good idea. If you're looking for a safe high, at least THC comes in a natural form. That would be a better way to go. Pill popping is dangerous!


----------



## I <3 Cannabis (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah, I found a site online and it said they would do that. I found some other pills called Cyclobenzapr
They are from my moms dentist, so they might be painkillers or something.
Would they do anything?


----------



## I <3 Cannabis (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok, I just took 30mg worth of this stuff (10mg snorted, and 20mg oral).
Not feeling anything yet.


----------



## phishhead (Oct 10, 2008)

which ever one you took isn't gona make you feel anything good. i can't imagine snorting that stuff kid.lol. must of been awful. 

i think you meant cyclobenziprine? it's a muscle relaxer and doesn't do shit but make you sleepy. flexeril it's called. it's crap.


----------



## lopezri (Oct 11, 2008)

*Again. . . I wouldn't be messing with prescription drug pills. That's a bad road to go down! It seems harmless at first but next thing you know you're on a slide that you can't stop following! Get off the idea of using prescription drugs for recreational purposes! Are you just doing this to experiment or is there some sort of issue you're trying to deal with? Whatever the reason, this isn't the way to go!! Don't get influenced into doing this kind of thing, especially if you're not even of age to buy these things legally or not of the age to drink yet. *


----------



## bobotron (Jan 8, 2010)

Stick to weed - Parmies are a dangerious path. When I was 18 I started messing with percs, vicoden ect. within a year I was sticking a needle full of heroine up my arm. Best high on earth but Im now thirty two and had to move back in with my parents to get my shit in order. Amoung my friends I'm the lucky oneavid is homeless, Raphael has full blow AIDs (and TB to boot), And Drew, my running budddy, got shot in the head under the 10th ave bridge in lake worth florida (In front of his pregnant wife who was so hooked that the dealers who killed him gave her some dope and threatened to kill her to shut her up.) 
Being a junkie is not glamorous or cool it turns you into a worthless SOB who steals from friends and family as well as commit more serious crimes that will have you end up in prison (robbing pharmacies for instance.) I'm not some dumb ass who didn't have a future at your age either (1390 SAT's and almost my first year of college done in high school via AP classes) 
Don't waste you life.


----------



## Prod1gy132 (Jan 8, 2010)

I found the drugs in question on google within seconds. The bottom line is none will get you 'High'


----------



## bicycle racer (Jan 8, 2010)

be wary of pharmaceuticals they can ruing your life real quick and not just opiates either. fun at first then bad times a plenty. dont mean to preach people can do what they want but i would never have messed with them had i known the possible consequences. i have family that are still addicted to this or that there just as bad as street drugs or possibly worse.


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Jan 8, 2010)

I think you should stop living vicariously though this sad, detriment of society. He asked a question, and this being an information forum, we should answer him to the best of abilities. First off, its great that your asking question rather than just trusting your gut, I know a person that took thyroid medication and now is all kinds of messed up. Google is a great resource but remember don't trust everything you see as some people don't have anything better to do. 

Now onto your question, the cyclobenzaprine can be taken for recreational effect, but don't expect anything to astonishing. As well be really carful with it as it isn't a documented drug, and its actual effects are not well known. Also consider that overdose can result in arrhythmia, ataxia, and muscle breakdown. 

As for the hyroxyz, or I am assuming hydroxyzine it is a anxiolytic but even though it has sedative or tranquilizer effects it has an almost zero abuse potential. I don't think using it will hurt you, but don't over do it as well make sure its the right stuff. If you are an anxious person, maybe taking one will calm you down. 

Be safe and responsible, remember you only have one body.

Peace


----------



## growwwww (Jan 8, 2010)

I aint gonna say shit about what you shoudl do, just ask do it safely brother!!!


----------



## Sokocime (Jan 8, 2010)

You sound like me, rummaging etc. No sir, those will not work. Unless, of course, you mix it with any kind of alcoholic beverage. Even just one. Then you'll have the spins for a day and then some. Good luck.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jan 8, 2010)

was that directed at me kushman? if it was well i dont live vicariously through any outlet lol. anyways i have taken said drug makes you drowsy through the next day not a good high helps you sleep thats all. the reason i respond the way i do is that anyone who cannot through research answer there own questions regarding these things is either a kid or stupid or both either way i respond with directions of caution as thats the truth from what i have seen first hand time and time again.


----------



## shepj (Jan 8, 2010)

I <3 Cannabis said:


> Ok, I just took 30mg worth of this stuff (10mg snorted, and 20mg oral).
> Not feeling anything yet.


Why would you put something up your nose that you know nothing about? Are you fucking serious? Grow the fuck up! How old are you, taking shit from your parents medicine cabinet?


----------



## sirmordrede (Oct 18, 2010)

go buy a can os gold spray paint, spray it in a sock and put it in a bag, then inhale very deep, hopefully your high will be strong enough that your parents wont have to think about you steeling from the because your slap happy ass will be dead!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Oct 18, 2010)

yea. come on man. nobodys life is worth a couple random pills. i was hooked on pills for almost 5 or 6 years and im only 24. trust me thats not something to mess around with. im just glad to be clean and done with that crap. oh yea big thanks to psychedlics for helping me through that.


----------

